# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A është njeriu pasardhës i majmunit?

## fisniku-student

Po hapi kete teme, me qellim qe te marr opinionin e anetareve te ketij forumi se qfar mendojn rreth kesaj qeshtjeje, duke na dhene mendimin e juaj, se a *besoni se ne jemi pasardhes te Majmunit?*

Darwini ka etiketuar racen njerzore si pasardhes te majmuneve, keshtu duke na futur ne lidhje gjaku me majmunet dhe tani si rezultat i kesaj ta konsiderojm raportin me majmunet si lidhje farefisnore apo si Kusherir.



Besimtaret si hipotez kunder ateisteve kan se Majmunet kan prejardhjen nga Njerzit,sepse ne kohen e profetit Musa, disa hebrej qe kishin shkelur marrveshjen per te mos peshkuar ne diten e Shtune, jan shendrruar ne Majmun nga Zoti si ndeshkim dhe pse jo te mos mirret si fakt qe te mendohet e kunderta e hipotezes darwiniane.



Ne kete teme poashtu ftohen qe te sjellen argumente pro apo kunder asaj qe pohohet si nga Besimtaret ashtu edhe nga Ateistet qe e ndjejne veten kusherir me majmunet.




Ndersa ftoheni te votoni permes sondazhit : *Mendoni se jemi pasardhes te Majmuneve??*

----------


## Apollyon

TVSH, eshte pjella e ktyre te dyve me lart.

Un pervete skam prejardhje majmuni, nese ju doni te mendoni dicka te tille, bravo ju qofte qe e gjetet origjinen.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> .....


Kaq shume te paska argetuar kjo teme dje, saqe e pervetesove sot e? LoL

I bukur cifti, me trashegime hahaha

----------


## fisniku-student

> Kaq shume te paska argetuar kjo teme dje, saqe e pervetesove sot e? LoL
> 
> I bukur cifti, me trashegime hahaha


Lol :ngerdheshje: 

Me shume me interesoj tema ne fjal si objekt studimi te disa tipave qe mendojn ne te vertet se jemi pasardhes te majmunit. Besom qe ka shume qe e mendojn dhe besojn nje gje te tille. Dhe tvsh dhe Darwinin e forumit do e kishim mireprite qe te na sjellin ID e tyre si prova materiale  :ngerdheshje: 

He de mo lol, pse te qeshet ty, mua sme qeshet fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nexhibe

Nuk eshte e vertete qe jemi pasardhes te majmunit 


......................
Me rrespekt

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nexhibe kush ta tregoi ty te verteten, he i her shkoqite mire e bukur?

----------


## fisniku-student

Aman nje majmun votoi, por nuk u deklarua  :ngerdheshje:  (Me mbeti pike ne zemer ta di se kush ishte ai )

--------------
*50 Cent*

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Teoria Drwinit,
Kjo nuk do koment, kjo teori eshte hedhur psht si shkencrisht po ashtu edhe fetarisht, prandaj une mendoj qe ket tem e ka hap i nderuari finsnik per te par injorantet e disa antarve forumit qe valviten posht e lart duke e mendu ket teori si te vertet.

----------


## fegi

Masi po thot shkenca njeri e ka prejardhjen prej majmuni pse spe bon nji majmun njeri. :me dylbi:

----------


## ILMGAP

Nëse "Ateistat" votojnë për opsionin : " Nuk ne nuk jemi PasArdhës të Majmunëve " atëherë ata dalin kundër personelit të tyre të krijuar nga vetë ata, por nëse votojnë opsionin tjetër, atëherë argumentojnë se janë më të prapambetur se "Islamikët" në Shkretërira, që përbuzen nga "Ateistat", me prejardhje nga "Majmuni", duhet ta dini që "Ateistat" në këtë temë nuk do të postojnë, veqse do të sjellin lajme të reja (martesa të reja) në "Trojet Arabe" ... !!!

----------


## fisniku-student

Po i sjelli disa fakte qe deshmojn se Evolucioni po Vazhdon dhe se edhe ne shekullin tone, ka majmun qe integrohen ne racen tone Njerzore.


*I like this style*

*Eh si sot me kujtohet....*

*Kush thot qe nuk kemi akademikë*

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Fakt i pa kundershueshem

----------


## Izadora

Ndoshta *?* nuk jemi Pasardhes te Majmunit ,por sjelljet i kemi si te majmunit   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dijetari

> Fakt i pa kundershueshem


     Mashum pom duket si ismail kadare origjinal kadare  heeeehhaaa

----------


## fegi

http://images.google.se/imgres?imgur...a%3DN%26um%3D1

----------


## dritek7

ky i fundit me sa di un akoma nuk e ka be shkeputjen nga majmuni...jepi shoku se ke ngel prapa..merre edhe ate puroshkodranin prej Puke me vehete se e ka hum rrugen drejt evulimit ne njeri ... good luck

----------


## Geri Tr

po majmuni vete nga vjen??????????????

----------


## Nete

> Ndoshta *?* nuk jemi Pasardhes te Majmunit ,por sjelljet i kemi si te majmunit


 E vertet disa po :me dylbi:  :uahaha:

----------


## Milkway

> E vertet disa po


Kta tu thon qe e kem prejardhjen prej majmunit ja kan nis edhe mi ngja edhe ne sjellje edhe nface  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> Kta tu thon qe e kem prejardhjen prej majmunit ja kan nis edhe mi ngja edhe ne sjellje edhe nface


Xhamia me kan rrish bahesh ,ika nga kjo teme  :uahaha:  :uahaha:

----------

